
EverQuest lead producer and designer Brad McQuaid has passed away - jackalo
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2019/11/everquest-lead-producer-and-designer-brad-mcquaid-has-passed-away/
======
jackalo
I am quite saddened by this news. EverQuest meant a great deal to me for a
long time. I made a lot of (so far) lifelong friendships in EverQuest. Truly a
remarkable game designed by a visionary.

------
mech422
My condolences to his family, and his extended family at Visionary Realms.

